# Dane Calloway - African slave hoax



## ThomasDeDenker (Jul 8, 2022)

Hello everybody,

I was wondering what you guys think about Dane Calloway on YouTube.
I like his video's talking about the African slave hoax, i this guy legit ? What do you guys think.

Have a nice weekend all

, Thomas


----------



## Whitewave (Jul 8, 2022)

Forgive me if I come off as lazy but YouTube videos eat up so much of a researchers day. Do you have a synopsis or Cliff's notes version of what this Dane Calloway is purporting? Plus, you've seen the video; what do You think?
On the issue of slavery, I do wonder how they were able to buy their freedom if they weren't paid.


----------



## Gwop (Jul 9, 2022)

His videos are way too bloated for me, takes a lot of time to get to the point.
Check UB TV for a better alternative.


----------



## Mike Nolan (Jul 9, 2022)

ThomasDeDenker said:


> Hello everybody,
> 
> I was wondering what you guys think about Dane Calloway on YouTube.
> I like his video's talking about the African slave hoax, i this guy legit ? What do you guys think.
> ...


Kurimeo Ahau does the best reasearch on black American history hands down.
https://www.youtube.com/c/KurimeoAhau


----------



## Silveryou (Jul 9, 2022)

Mike Nolan said:


> Kurimeo Ahau does the best reasearch on black American history hands down.


A quick research on this presumed champion of African research led me to more than white people championing leftist worldviews.

For example in this video 
_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-LKVd6K4nN0_
it is shown a presumed tapestry from Germany called _Wild Men and Moors_ (ca. 1440) now in the Boston Museum of Fine Art 54.1431.
The main proponent of African royals in Germany is the historian (I feel ashamed that such individual is called a historian) Jeff Bowersox (https://mobile.twitter.com/jeffbsox). His profile gives all the information one needs to understand how and why they are re-writing European history.

A video of Jeff and their agenda


_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rBQs4X51zw0&t=181s_
_


_​


----------



## Gwop (Jul 9, 2022)

Silveryou said:


> A quick research on this presumed champion of African research led me to more than white people championing leftist worldviews.
> 
> For example in this video
> _View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-LKVd6K4nN0_
> ...



Wasn't european history already re-written by TPTB?


----------



## Silveryou (Jul 9, 2022)

Gwop said:


> Wasn't european history already re-written by TPTB?


What is a PTTBPTBPTB exactly?


----------



## Gwop (Jul 9, 2022)

Silveryou said:


> What is a PTTBPTBPTB exactly?


The Powers That Be? 
In my opinion they are the people who control the official narrative (your precious "european history").


----------



## Silveryou (Jul 9, 2022)

Gwop said:


> The Powers That Be?
> In my opinion they are the people who control the official narrative (your precious "european history").


Yes, my precious European history about which you probably don't know nothing about. Still waiting for an explanation of what PTTTTBBBBPPTPTBT means


----------



## Gwop (Jul 9, 2022)

Silveryou said:


> Yes, my precious European history about which you probably don't know nothing about. Still waiting for an explanation of what PTTTTBBBBPPTPTBT means


You sound very emotional buddy. Is everything okay?


----------



## bocasdel (Jul 9, 2022)

Silveryou said:


> His profile gives all the information one needs to understand how and why they are re-writing European history.


What do you mean by: “re-writing European history”?


----------



## Silveryou (Jul 9, 2022)

Gwop said:


> You sound very emotional buddy. Is everything okay?


I asked what PTTTBPTBPPTTB means and you answered with "yo precious 'european history'". It sounds like you are particularly butt-hurt, I wonder why.
The question remains. What is a PTTBBPPTB



bocasdel said:


> What do you mean by: “re-writing European history”?


It is explained in the woke video I posted. Uhmerican univerisities are spreding their crap all over the world and they are not very ashamed of it.


----------



## bocasdel (Jul 9, 2022)

Silveryou said:


> I asked what PTTTBPTBPPTTB means and you answered with "yo precious 'european history'". It sounds like you are particularly butt-hurt, I wonder why.
> The question remains. What is a PTTBBPPTB
> 
> 
> It is explained in the woke video I posted. Uhmerican univerisities are spreding their crap all over the world and they are not very ashamed of it.


What does “Uhmerican” means? I am simply asking for a straight-up explanation of what you meant by the “re-writing of European history”.


----------



## Silveryou (Jul 9, 2022)

bocasdel said:


> What does “Uhmerican” means? I am simply asking for a straight-up explanation of what you meant by the “re-writing of European history”.


An Uhmerican is a typical leftist American who applies ideology to history thus re-writing it through interpretation affected by their deviant ideals. You have to watch the video to get the message, and that profile too, to see how modern politics actuallty change historical narratives to meet the modern woke Uhmerican standard.


----------



## bocasdel (Jul 9, 2022)

Silveryou said:


> An Uhmerican is a typical leftist American who applies ideology to history thus re-writing it through interpretation affected by their deviant ideals. You have to watch the video to get the message, and that profile too, to see how modern politics actuallty change historical narratives to meet the modern woke Uhmerican standard.


Perhaps I’ve been sheltered by these strange terms and non-sensical left-right traps because I still don’t understand what you mean by the re-writing of European history.

It seems to me that ALL of history has been re-written by those currently running the shop. Why should “European” history be exempt. It also seems to me that most researchers do not like or take kindly to so-called black folks questioning what is now presented as “European”. It’s kinda funny to me that all history is suspect and questionable except that so-called black folks are from Africa and were dragged over here as slaves.

The reason why this site and others like it exist is precisely because the narrative is whacked!


----------



## Silveryou (Jul 9, 2022)

bocasdel said:


> It seems to me that ALL of history has been re-written by those currently running the shop. Why should “European” history be exempt.


I am talking about a specific current re-writing of european history happening right now in Uhmerican universities in order to pass the message that Europe was not 'white' and therefore illegal immigration is right because Europe was already their home. Is it more clear now? All of this is found on that profile and the video I posted.
The previous re-writings of history are an entirely different matter and these so-called historians and the black folk going agter them are doing a very poor job. Because they are actually doing politics disguised as history!
It's the marxist way.



bocasdel said:


> non-sensical left-right traps


You go and tell mr. Jeff, the woke activist, not to me


----------



## bocasdel (Jul 9, 2022)

Silveryou said:


> I am talking about a specific current re-writing of european history happening right now in Uhmerican universities in order to pass the message that Europe was not 'white' and therefore illegal immigration is right because Europe was already their home. Is it more clear now? All of this is found on that profile and the video I posted.
> The previous re-writings of history are an entirely different matter and these so-called historians and the black folk going agter them are doing a very poor job. Because they are actually doing politics disguised as history!
> It's the marxist way.
> 
> ...


Well, as far as Europe not being “white”, it seems to me that Benjamin Franklin knew quite well in 1751 that it wasn’t. Seems like our historical re-writers have done a really good job confusing the hell out us.
Read what he says right here:

Founders Online: Observations Concerning the Increase of Mankind, 1751


----------



## Silveryou (Jul 9, 2022)

bocasdel said:


> Well, as far as Europe not being “white”, it seems to me that Benjamin Franklin knew quite well in 1751 that it wasn’t. Seems like our historical re-writers have done a really good job confusing the hell out us.


And what do you know about Europe? Am I going to learn something from Uhmerican Freemason Franko?
​ 




​


----------



## bocasdel (Jul 9, 2022)

Silveryou said:


> And what do you know about Europe? Am I going to learn something from Uhmerican Freemason Franko?


Who is Freemason franko? Is he the Benjamin Franklin character?

All I’m trying to do is understand what YOU mean by what you say. You seem to be saying one thing but are hiding behind a bunch of words/terms of others. You talk about re-writing European history and I shared the observations of a so-called “white” American from 1751 and you trivialized him as Freemason.
Oh well, such is life.


----------



## Silveryou (Jul 9, 2022)

bocasdel said:


> Who is Freemason franko? Is he the Benjamin Franklin character?
> 
> All I’m trying to do is understand what YOU mean by what you say. You seem to be saying one thing but are hiding behind a bunch of words/terms of others. You talk about re-writing European history and I shared the observations of a so-called “white” American from 1751 and you trivialized him as Freemason.
> Oh well, such is life.


It is you who are actually reciting the words of Frankist Franklin as tha Bibleh.

I already told you what I meant, but you have to read and then process with your brain. Are you user #5.878 who can't do simple 1+1 and have to repeat the same things over and over?
Are you really using some shit written by a scumbag as proof Europe was black? Maybe this could be true in some African cargo cult or in some Uhmerican universities*, which is the same for the low level of IQ.

* in relation to history. Don't know about the rest


----------



## bocasdel (Jul 9, 2022)

Silveryou said:


> It is you who are actually reciting the words of Frankist Franklin as tha Bibleh.
> 
> I already told you what I meant, but you have to read and then process with your brain. Are you user #5.878 who can't do simple 1+1 and have to repeat the same things over and over?
> Are you really using some shit written by a scumbag as proof Europe was black? Maybe this could be true in some African cargo cult or in some Uhmerican universities, which is the same for the low level of IQ.


Sorry, 1+1 is indeed beyond my IQ.

Man, that took awhile but you have finally made your point.


----------



## Silveryou (Jul 9, 2022)

bocasdel said:


> Sorry, 1+1 is indeed beyond my IQ.
> 
> Man, that took awhile but you have finally made your point.


Welcome user#5.878


----------



## trismegistus (Jul 9, 2022)

No one has even attempted to stay on topic in this thread. I should just remove this entire thread but for sake of transparency I’ll leave it up and locked.


----------

